# Thoughts on these?



## LondonDragon (24 Jun 2021)

Saw these popping up really cheap, wonder if worth the punt?

LINK REMOVED!

Cheers


----------



## Aqua360 (24 Jun 2021)

Is that not that Kickstarter that was rolling around a couple of years back? Forgot all about it until I seen your link there, from what I remember it was a lot more expensive than quoted there...I wonder if they crashed and burned 🤔


----------



## bazz (25 Jun 2021)

Aqua360 said:


> Is that not that Kickstarter that was rolling around a couple of years back? Forgot all about it until I seen your link there, from what I remember it was a lot more expensive than quoted there...I wonder if they crashed and burned 🤔


Still waiting for mine, think I paid about £50.00 but it was that long ago I can't remember, at least 2 years if not more. TerraPlanter, I can't see that brand name in the link, but for the price I think it would be well worth a dabble.
Cheers!


----------



## Zeus. (25 Jun 2021)

Ordered Two $45 dollars


----------



## LondonDragon (25 Jun 2021)

Zeus. said:


> Ordered Two $45 dollars


Let's us know how you get on and if indeed you get the right product  would be interested in a couple too!


----------



## LondonDragon (25 Jun 2021)

Aqua360 said:


> Is that not that Kickstarter


Been burned a couple of times on Kickstarter so will avoid that from now on


----------



## Zeus. (25 Jun 2021)

Thought it might work with Mini Hair Grass, Lilaeopsis brasiliensis, MC, HC etc worth a try IMO


----------



## Raws69 (25 Jun 2021)

I assume these would work with mosses and orchids?


----------



## Zeus. (25 Jun 2021)

Raws69 said:


> I assume these would work with mosses and orchids?


Cant see any reason why not


----------



## Mark Nicholls (25 Jun 2021)

In theory, ANY terracotta pot SHOULD work


----------



## LondonDragon (25 Jun 2021)

Mark Nicholls said:


> In theory, ANY terracotta pot SHOULD work


Pretty much, just the style of these are pretty cool for that price! Not the original £50!


----------



## Karmicnull (26 Jun 2021)

How would ferts work with this? Would you dose the water inside the planter?


----------



## Zeus. (26 Jun 2021)

Karmicnull said:


> How would ferts work with this? Would you dose the water inside the planter?


I will , probably use my TSN clone add a bit and wait too see how pants are doing, add a bit more as necessary


----------



## dean (10 Jul 2021)

Link doesn’t work anymore 
Anyone got a photo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Driftless (11 Jul 2021)

LondonDragon said:


> Been burned a couple of times on Kickstarter so will avoid that from now on


I have three pre-pandemic orders on Kickstarter that I haven't received.  No real updates and I can't cancel the orders.  It will take a while before I have trust again,
The link does not work for me either.


----------



## Zeus. (12 Jul 2021)

Pots turned up today





Just reported issue with Paypal, hopefully get my money back


----------



## X3NiTH (12 Jul 2021)

Oh wow the audacity!


----------



## Zeus. (24 Jul 2021)

Got offered a $20.00 refund - WTF $25 dollars for two little plastic pot  full refund or send the goods as ordered


----------



## bazz (25 Jul 2021)

@Zeus.  I thought you was joking with regards to the two pots!


----------



## Zeus. (30 Jul 2021)

Got this from PayPal today


----------



## foxfish (31 Jul 2021)

They dont make it easy!


----------



## Zeus. (31 Jul 2021)

Found a link that sells the Tara Planter its a different seller 
some of the pics from above link are-













So if folk reading this followed the original link that @LondonDragon posted and agree thats it was the same or very similar product if you could post below as it may help support my claim.

Its not the money '_per sa_' its the principle.

Cheers,

Zeus


----------



## Courtneybst (31 Jul 2021)

Zeus. said:


> Pots turned up today
> 
> View attachment 171804
> Just reported issue with Paypal, hopefully get my money back


Omg, I thought you were joking! What a liberty!


----------



## zozo (31 Jul 2021)

I first seen these pots a few years back but never ordered one.

Banggood sells them too...








						Automatic Watering Flowerpot DIY Plant Feeders Ceramic Hydroponic Bottle Indoor Outdoor Garden Crafts Plant Succulent Vase
					

Only US$39.99, shop Automatic Watering Flowerpot DIY Plant Feeders Ceramic Hydroponic Bottle Indoor Outdoor Garden Crafts Plant Succulent Vase at Banggood.com. Buy fashion flower pots & planters online.




					www.banggood.com
				




And if Banggood has it ALiexpress has it too usually a tad cheaper.








						34.63￡ |Self Watering Planters Flower Pots Home Planter Indoor Planter Surface Without Soil Hydroponic Automatic Flower Pots Watering|Flower Pots & Planters|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					www.aliexpress.com
				






			Page Not Found - Aliexpress.com
		


I personally never had any issues with both, a few times received items broken or not at all I always got refunded or the product was resent.
On Alie the sellers rely on the buyer's positive feedback and reviews. Yet I've never got scammed at both of these sites. Banggood is a tad more expensive but usually has faster shipping and good service and aftercare.


----------



## zozo (2 Aug 2021)

Oh yes, thoughts on these?... Overlooked that one... At first, I thought the dish below it is rather too small. Since they are not meant to be waterproof and constantly dripping out water. Then if the plant's uptake ain't in sync with this the dish will finally flood and spill water on the cabinet etc.

Obviously, that first thought seemed to be correct, after reading some reviews, buyers did report this exact issue. Thus if you want to try these things, make sure to place them on an extra waterproof dish that is at least the same volume as the vase.  And obviously, empty the dish before refilling the vase.


----------



## zozo (2 Aug 2021)

Zeus. said:


> Got this from PayPal today
> 
> View attachment 172525


How that this turnout? Any progression?


----------



## Zeus. (2 Aug 2021)

zozo said:


> How that this turnout? Any progression?


Been moving kids from Newcastle so not had time to do anything about it, makes me think is it worth the effort in some ways


----------



## Zeus. (12 Aug 2021)

Well with one thing and another I didn't bother reporting the case, did suggest to PayPal with closure of account, and the result is in.





😁

Edit-

Got some planters for sale -massive reduction to £10.00 plus P&P




Any takers ⚡


----------



## LondonDragon (12 Aug 2021)

oh bummer, just noticed this thread today! What a pain! I have removed the original link! 
When it's too good to be true stay clear it seems! 
I had a similar issue with a set of Dumbbells I purchased online, got some plastic crap to fill with water/sand rather than the set that was advertised :/


----------



## orambirose1973 (4 Jan 2022)

Thank you for accepting me into this group,i Hope my ideas and contributions will be an impact here.im here to help if any need be.

Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk


----------

